# Need help with value of ACL bottles I found



## BullGill (May 3, 2015)

I have not seen the Broughton's Erie Club in large bottles or in green for that matter. Anybody with a bottle book can you find out what the large green ones are worth?I even liked the box the bottles came in, it is reinforced with metal! over engineered to the max.The Barrelhead Root Beer bottle is from the first year of production (1966) and has the Canada dry logo in the center, 1977 they changed it to a mug in the middle. My bottle has a 76 on the bottom.How rare is this and any value?The Diet LuLu bottle is rare as well it is manufactured here in Ashtabula by the Broughton Beverages Co. , only mention on google was on some guys list of bottles he wants.
I hope there is somebody who can help me with ACL bottles. How do I find info on bottles not found on google? I know bottle books but which ones? most of the books I found seem incomplete and useless. It would be hard to make a book with every bottle known in it, maybe there are books for certain regions? I am in Ashtabula Ohio if anybody has a good book in mind for this area.


----------



## tsalz14 (May 4, 2015)

I'm not great at pricing, but my favorite is definitely the Double Eagle. Nice bottle.


----------



## Johnnysoda (May 4, 2015)

I really like that 7up box and the BarrelHead Rootbeer


----------



## carling (May 4, 2015)

I'll take a guess at some values, although others may disagree. The Double Eagle from Cleveland is the nicer bottle, not too easy to find in the quart size, but I come across them once in awhile here in Cleveland.  I saw one go for only about $20 on ebay awhile ago, which I thought was way too low, but I think it could do much better on ebay on a good day.  There's other versions of their quarts too, none are common. The Broughtons are pretty common.  If you check ebay's sold items, there's a few unsold/sold on there, and well under $20.  I didn't see any quart sizes currently on there, but I've never seen them do much better regardless of the glass color or size.  Still, you never know what might happen on ebay.  The 10oz and 16oz sizes are oddball sizes, and may be harder to find than the quarts. Unless you have some rare desirable city on those Pepsi's, they don't hold much value.  I see the Canton, Ohio name on the one, and it is common.  So is the Sun Drop bottle. I picked up one of those LuLu bottles hoping it was a good one, but then checked ebay and they weren't selling for much, maybe around $10.  There's none on there now sold or unsold to currently re-check. There is a similar Seven Up box on ebay now, been listed a couple times for $19.99 with no bids.  Yours looks like it's from 1973. I hope someone else chimes in about that Barrelhead root beer bottle with the Canada Dry logo.  I never saw a Canada Dry logo on a Barrelhead bottle, or maybe just never noticed it.  I have no idea on that one.  Hopefully its a really good one!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 4, 2015)

I've never heard of Barrelhead root beer before and was curious about it. I've seen a few references that suggest the earlier bottle with the Canada Dry label is considered hard to find. Those with the mug appear to be somewhat common. Speaking of the mug label, I found this ad from *1974 *that shows a screw top bottle with a paper label that depicts the image of a mug. Maybe it was in 1977 that the first ACL / painted label was introduced. ??? Ad from ... The Daily Freeman ~ Kingston, New York ~ July 1, 1974 Notice the coupon expires on December 31, 1974


----------



## Eric (May 4, 2015)

Condition is everything with ACL bottles....  I suggest looking at completed auctions on ebay...that will give you an idea of what people are paying for these bottles. Nice line up!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 4, 2015)

Speaking of completed auctions on eBay, I have a subscription to WorthPoint that claims to list 265+ million items, the majority of which were sold on eBay. There are about six Barrelhead bottles listed, all of which are acls with the mug label and average about $15.00. There is not a single Barrelhead bottle listed with the Canada Dry label. I spent a good hour looking for an example with the Canada Dry label and could not find one. Hence, I consider that particular bottle as RARE. By the way, I suspect this trademark document is where the 1977 date originated. The image of the mug was filed in 1976 and registered in 1977. But notice it states first use as early as 1971.


----------



## BullGill (May 4, 2015)

Carling what condition do you usually find the double eagle bottles in? Strange they have sold on ebay but no worthpoint links. I guess worthpoint is not very reliable.  Again surprising that worthpoint does not have records of the LuLu bottle selling either. It has plenty of records of the 7oz Broughton's selling though. I noticed the 7-up box on ebay, it is in very rough shape though but still two people watching it. I think I will clean mine with fine sandpaper to take off the surface mold.  I could't find even one example of a quart size Broughton's bottle. Surprising to me considering how common the 7oz bottles are. I think you are right about 1976 being the first year for ACL on the Barrelhead, all of the bottles I seen on ebay are marked with a "77" on the bottom and have the mug in the center. I will not try to price it till I find another example.  





			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> I've never heard of Barrelhead root beer before and was curious about it. I've seen a few references that suggest the earlier bottle with the Canada Dry label is considered hard to find.



Would you be willing to share what you read about them being hard to find? I have not even been able to find anything that mentions the canada dry logo.


----------



## BullGill (May 4, 2015)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> Speaking of completed auctions on eBay, I have a subscription to WorthPoint that claims to list 265+ million items, the majority of which were sold on eBay.



I use the same site and so far it seems anything rare they have no records of, I usually do not have a problem finding things on worthpoint. I have a 20"x20" etching that is as rare as rare from 1726 and there is one listed on worthpoint but when it comes to bottles it seems hit and miss whether or not they have the records. People tell methey have seen things sell on ebay that worthpoint has no record of.


----------



## BullGill (May 4, 2015)

Found an example of a seven up box selling.http://www.worthpoint.com...rdboard-wire-410447944 Also found out that this can with the mug was issued 1976.http://www.canmuseum.com/Detail.aspx?CanID=16472


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 5, 2015)

I'm still searching for the earliest acl with the *mug *label. This is the earliest I have found so far ...                                      The Post-Crescent ~ Appleton, Wisconsin ~ December 2, *1975*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 5, 2015)

BullGill said:
			
		

> The Barrelhead Root Beer bottle is from the first year of production (1966) and has the Canada dry logo in the center, 1977 they changed it to a mug in the middle. My bottle has a 76 on the bottom.



 BullGill: Where did you come up with the 1966 date? According to this trademark document, the earliest use was on ...                                                                    February 3, *1970* https://trademarks.justia.com/723/59/canada-dry-barrelhead-72359777.html                                                                              ~ * ~ In answer to your question as to where I read the Canada Dry label bottle was hard to find, it was briefly mentioned on another forum. I tried to find it again but was unable to. But I agree with it and will go as far to say that at the moment the Canada Dry label is "impossible" to find, at least I can't find one!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 5, 2015)

Double Eagle from WorthPoint ... 1.  Bottle:  Sold on eBay in June 2011 for $10.502.  Matchbook:  eBay June 2013 $10.993.  Cap:  eBay February 2014 $23.50


----------



## BullGill (May 5, 2015)

You are the man sodapopbob! Thanks for all the research you have done, I really appreciate it. I wonder if the 76 on the bottom means 1976 or not, I do not think it was the first ACL used but maybe just something they used very briefly. I am not sure where I got my dates from to be honest but you sure cleared up the confusion.  I guess I was searching with the wrong keywords for Double Eagle bottles, I usually filter out all results except glass. I tried just a search with no filter for "Double Eagle soda" and came up with the same hit on it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 5, 2015)

BullGill: I'm putting some additional information together that I will post later, but as near as I can determine its starting to look as if Barrelhead Root Beer was first introduced around 1972. I'm not certain yet, but the 1970 "earliest use" date might have involved a limited test market promotion that took place but was not advertised.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 5, 2015)

This is one of the ads that leads me believe Barrelhead was first introduced in 1972 ...                              The Warren Times & Observer  ~  Warren, Pennsylvania  ~  August 16, 1972                                                                        (More later)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 5, 2015)

P.S. BullGill: If I'm not mistaken, I believe the Barrelhead bottle you posted a picture of with the Canada Dry label was part of the collection you purchased. If so, then it should have a makers mark and date code on the base. I'm a little confused as to which bottle you are referring to with the 1976. As near as I can determine, the first acl with the mug label was introduced in 1974.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 5, 2015)

This link is to Chris Weide's website ...                                  http://www.ca-yd.com/textfile/bottles/ACLWEB_B.HTM As most of us know, Chris Weide is one of the most advanced soda bottle collectors in the world. Scroll to the Barrelhead listings and especially look at the one he dates 1974 and shows a picture of by clicking on the link. If Chris says that's a 1974 bottle, then you can rely on it. This is the earliest mug label Barrelhead I have been able to find.                   Note:  Chris' pictures are copyrighted and he prefers they not be posted online!


----------



## BullGill (May 5, 2015)

This is the bottom of the bottle, the 76 has me thinking 1976. Some of the bottles on ebay in the description they say there is a 77 on the bottom of theirs.


----------



## BullGill (May 5, 2015)

The fact that the canada dry logo is in the center of the barrelhead logo in that news clipping is interesting. I do not know what to make of the 76 on the bottom of mine and 77 on the bottom of theirs.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 5, 2015)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> I've never heard of Barrelhead root beer before and was curious about it.


[][][] That's about the only one I remember from my youth.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 5, 2015)

The makers mark "sort of" looks like that of the Glenshaw Glass Company, whose mark was a G-in-a-square. Except I can't recall ever seeing their mark as a G-in-*three* squares. 1.  Is it a G or some other letter? 2.  The 76 surely stands for 19763.  Which is puzzling if they switched to the mug label as early as 19744.  More research is called for


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 5, 2015)

I need to find an ad or something that shows an acl. In the meantime, both of these ads depict a mug paper label and are from ... 1.  The Courier Express ~ Dubois, Pennsylvania ~ August 8, *1973* ~ Notice it says "Announcing"2.  The Daily Freeman ~ Kingston, New York ~ July 1, *1974* ~ Notice it says "New"3.  Bottle 'similar' to those in the ads and the only one like it I have found ~ Described as "1970s"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 5, 2015)

BullGill: I just found this, and even though it's not the greatest picture it clearly demonstrates they were producing the 16 ounce acl mug label as early as *1975*. In fact, its not until 1975 that images of acls start to appear. Everything prior shows paper labels. But still weirdest of all is your acl bottle with the Canada Dry label dated 1976. However, that makers mark still has me puzzled. The only thing I can think of to explain your 1976 bottle is that it might have been produced exclusively for the Canadian market, especially if the makers mark turns out to be Canadian. Ad from ... Arlington Heights Herald ~ Illinois ~ October 23, *1975 *


----------



## BullGill (May 6, 2015)

Great research!  If the 76 means 1976 it is indeed later than the first Barrelhead ACL bottles produced. The other thing that is different is the "return for refund" and "money back bottle" the text is yellow instead of white like on the common bottles. I can not think of an explanation of why they would suddenly change the label just to change it back again. I went to an auction today and picked up a crate.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 6, 2015)

BullGill:                                       Check this out!  Its a Barrelhead bottle marked ...                                 *[G] in-a-square (Glenshaw Glass Co.) 77 33. 1622*                                                Which is similar to yours except ...                                                    1.  Its a 1977 Bottle                                                   2.  It has the mug label                                                   3.  The G in-a-square isn't triple stamped I have no doubt your bottle was made by Glenshaw Glass in 1976 - But, unfortunately, I still cannot explain the label. The number 1622 is a style/shape/size code but does not apply to the label. The three squares on your bottle were probably the result of a mold problem.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1977-Barrelhead-Draft-Style-Root-Beer-Glass-Bottle-16-oz-Pint-Glenshaw-Glass-/311240534746?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487761aada&nma=true&si=O5SVaX9lh1PuseP5UaYd4XR3UEI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 6, 2015)

Even though these ads do not contain images of bottles, they should confirm the ounce sizes available in the year indicated. These are the earliest years I can find for these particular sizes. I'm confident that both sizes are similar to bottles we have already seen pictures of. This should also confirm the 1974 10 OZ bottle shown on Chris Weide's website ... 1.  The Lowell Sun ~ Massachusetts ~ January 2, *1973 *(Earliest 10 OZ I can Find)2.  Bakersfield Californian ~ September 18, *1974* (Earliest 16 OZ I can find)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 6, 2015)

BullGill: Because of our inability to find another Barrelhead bottle with the Canada Dry label, or even a reference to one, I think its safe to say at this juncture that you have a "*only one known to exist*" bottle. But how this translates into demand and value, I really don't know. I guess that's up to serious root beer collectors who don't have your bottle but want it.


----------



## Johnnysoda (May 6, 2015)

I would be willing to buy the bottle if you are willing to sell. I really like this bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 6, 2015)

Just for the heck of it, here's a 10 ounce bottle I found on WorthPoint. It sold on eBay on February 11, 2013 for $11.95, and is probably somewhat common. It was described as being dated 1977?? with question marks ...


----------



## BullGill (May 6, 2015)

I think I will hold on to it, I do not like to sell things that have an undetermined value. One of a kind things are what I collect, I have about 10 things that I refuse to sell because I know I won't get what it's worth just because there is not determined value.


----------



## Johnnysoda (May 6, 2015)

Perfectly understandable since we cant find any like it! It is a very nice bottle and if you ever change your mind ill be here.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

You will recall this ad I posted earlier from ...                              The Warren Times & Observer ~ Warren, Pennsylvania ~ August 16, 1972 ... and that it was the earliest ad I could find connected to Barrelhead Root Beer. But did you notice in the lower right portion of the ad where it says ...                                                 Thorco, Incorporated  ~  Johnsonburg, Pennsylvania                                                      I was curious who they were and discovered ...                                             1.  The company founder was Luke Thorwart                                            2.  They started out as The Whistle Bottling Company in 1919                                            3.  They changed the name to Canada Dry Bottling in 1948                                            4.  They became Thorco Incorporated in 1965                                            5.  Over the years they bottled various brands, including ...                                     Whistle ~ Canada Dry ~ Dr. Pepper ~ Wink ~ Barrelhead Root Beer                                  Johnsonburg, Pennsylvania and Warren, Pennsylvania are about 50 miles apart What I'm trying to determine is where Barrelhead was first bottled and first distributed. Even though the 1972 ad is from Warren, Pennsylvania, I'm thinking that because the Thorwart's had their own bottling company in Johnsonburg, that it might have been introduced there. I have some more research to do on this and will post my findings as they develop.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

P.S. I'm also trying to determine why the Canada Dry Company selected Thorco, Incorporated to handle Barrelhead instead of any one of a jillion other bottlers scattered throughout the country.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

P.S. ~ P.S. In 1979 it appears that a millionaire, entrepreneur, art collector by the name of Norton Simon bought Canada Dry Bottling in New York and also took over the distribution of Barrelhead Root Beer at that time. I'll focus on him later, and for now will see what I can find out about the Thorwart's.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

Narrowing things down ... As it turns out, Norton Simon bought the entire Canada Dry Company in 1964. The 1979 date was merely when he bought the Canada Dry bottling facility in New York. So this tells us that Thorco Inc. was only a distributor of Barrelhead Root Beer but did not own it outright - it was owned by Norton Simon Inc. Here is a timeline for Canada Dry according to Wikipedia (Which I found confirmation of on other websites).  Norton Simon took an interest in the company [Canada Dry] in 1964, and it merged with Simon's other holdings, the McCall Corporation and Hunt Foods, to form Norton Simon Inc. Dr. Pepper bought Canada Dry from Norton Simon in 1982. In 1984, Dr. Pepper was acquired by Forstmann Little & Company, and Canada Dry was sold to R. J. Reynolds' Del Monte Foods unit to pay off acquisition debt. RJR Nabisco sold its soft drink business to Cadbury Schweppes in 1986. Today, Canada Dry is owned by Dr. Pepper Snapple Group, which was spun off from Cadbury Schweppes in 2008.


                                                                (To be continued)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

I posted a similar 1972 Barrelhead trademark link earlier - but because it did not show who owned the trademark, I wanted to post this one to show it was owned by ...                                                               The Canada Dry Corporation                                                              100 Park Ave.                                                              New York., N.Y. Please be reminded; When the Barrelhead trademark was registered on March 28, 1970, the Canada Dry Corporation was already owned by Norton Simon Inc., who purchased Canada Dry in 1964.                   Plus, I wanted to post the trademark image shown below which I wasn't able to do earlier                           http://www.trademarks411.com/marks/72359777-canada-dry-barrelhead


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

This map is a portion of Pennsylvania from GoogleEarth. I placed the yellow pins on four different towns so you will have a better understanding of the newspaper ads to follow and their proximity to one another. Johnsonburg was the location of Thorco Incorporated, who were the distributors of Barrelhead Root Beer.                                                Warren is about 50 miles north of Johnsonsburg                            Johnsonburg, Wilcox, and Kane are all within about 5 or 10 miles of each other


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

P.S.                           I forgot to mention Oil City which is about 75 miles west of Johnsonburg


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

Speaking of Oil City, this ad is from ...                                               The Oil City Derrick ~ Pennsylvania ~ March 14, 1973                                                                                Notice ... 1.  The various Canada Dry brands listed, including Barrelhead Root Beer2.  The brands are "A Product of Thorco Inc., Johnsonburg, Pa."3.  The locations are not listed alphabetically - Johnsonburg is listed first even though the ad is from Oil City                         Note:  This helps support my belief that Barrelhead was first introduced in Johnsonburg


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

Speaking of Warren, which is about 50 miles north of Johnsonburg ... You will recall this ad I posted earlier and said it was the earliest Barrelhead ad I could find. The reason I'm posting it again is to emphasize the *Thorco Inc.*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

Here's one of my favorite articles of all, which explains the map I posted showing the towns of Kane and Wilcox. The article is from a Kane newspaper but it talks about the new Thorco, Inc. bottling pant to be built in Wilcox.                                                         Wilcox is about 5 miles north of Johnsonburg                                                                        Notice where it says ...                                                                   1.  "Services 19 counties"                                                                 2.  "Expanded our franchise area"  The accumulation of information in the article strengthens my belief that Barrelhead Root Beer originated in Johnsonburg and that Thorco, Inc. grew to the point where it needed a new bottling plant to facilitate its franchise bottlers not only in Pennsylvania but in other states as well. I strongly suspect Thorco, Inc. did all of the bottling and then shipped it to various bottlers. I can find no evidence where any of the bottlers actually bottled Barrelhead themselves, although I could be mistaken about this.                                         Also notice there are two "Daniel" Thorwarts pictured in the article ...                                                                Daniel *E*. Thorwart ~ Vice President                                                               Daniel *A*. Thorwart ~ President According to the information on this obituary link, Daniel A. Thorwart was the son of founder Luke Thorwart. I do not know who Daniel E. was, but he could possibly be Daniel A's son.                       http://www.meaningfulfunerals.net/fh/obituaries/obituary.cfm?o_id=2602350&fh_id=14130                                                                           Article from ...                                         The Kane Republic ~ Kane, Pennsylvania ~ July 21, 1978


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

BullGill:                                                                    Long story short ... Even though nothing I've found so far explains your one-of-a-kind label, I do feel your bottle came from Johnsonburg, Pennsylvania in 1976, and obviously before the new Wilcox plant was built in 1978.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

Reminders ...                                    1.  First Trademark  ~  Filed May 5, 1970  ~  Registered March 28, 1972                                   2.  Second Trademark  ~  Filed April 27, 1976  ~  Registered July 5, 1977                                   3.  BullGill's Canada Dry label acl bottle  ~  Glenshaw Glass Company 1976                                                                                  *?*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

And let's not forget these from ...                                                                       1.  1974                                                                      2.  1975


----------



## BullGill (May 7, 2015)

I wonder if I contacted Canada Dry and asked them about the label if they would be interested in helping me. I have been to all of the cities you mentioned, Erie PA is the city I grew up in. I found the bottle at a garage sale in Jefferson Ohio, well within the distribution range.


----------



## BullGill (May 7, 2015)

The logo on that add looks very similar to the label on my bottle!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

I'd say they are more than just similar, but almost identical. In fact, because of the 28 Ounce and other information on the newspaper image, that one looks like a real paper label. But even with that said, I can't find another paper label like it, not to mention not being able to find another acl label.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

P.S. BullGill: If your bottle had a 1972 date on the base I wouldn't think twice about it because it would tie in with the 1972 ad. Its the 1976 date that puts it outside the box and makes one wonder. And the thing I wonder about most is, regardless of the dates, where are all of the other Canada Dry label bottles? Or is yours the only one?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

The first ad I posted was from Warren, Pennsylvania and dated August 16, 1972. Here's a similar ad, but this one is from ... The Progress  ~  Clearfield, Pennsylvania  ~  Also dated *August 16, 1972  *(Same exact date as the first ad!) 1.  First Ad ~ Warren, Pa.2.  Second Ad  ~  Clearfield, Pa. (These are the *only *ads I can find for Barrelhead Root Beer from 1972. There are *zero *ads from 1971)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 7, 2015)

P.S. Notice that both ads are promoting the 28 ounce bottle with screw caps. They also mention cans. But no 10, 12, or 16 ounce bottles. ???


----------



## BullGill (May 7, 2015)

I see, my bottles acl label is based on the Johnsonburg paper label. You can tell that the logo used in the add is taken from photo copied paper label because it says 28 fl oz at the bottom. "Where are all of the other Canada Dry label bottles?" Good question, also I have not seen a Canada Dry paper label outside of those adds.   My guess is simply that not many survived, there have to be more out there undiscovered sitting in a box.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 8, 2015)

Because the two 1972 ads show the 28 ounce label depicting the Canada Dry logo, I am confident the family size bottles sold at that time carried that label. That's why they included the image in their advertisement so consumers would recognize the brand on sight. Of course, finding such a bottle is a horse of a different color. But even if we did find one, that still doesn't explain the Canada Dry label on a 1976 acl bottle. Especially when you take into account they were producing 16 ounce bottles with the mug label as early as 1974. The only thing I can think of to explain the 1976 Canada Dry label is they were experimenting with a new label for a limited time in a limited market but decided against it for some reason, possibly because consumers were already accustomed to the mug label by that time, so they dropped the idea and continued with their standard label with the mug. As for that test market area being in Canada, I can find no evidence that Barrelhead Root Beer was ever sold in Canada at any time.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 8, 2015)

P.S. If in fact it was a test-market label, it could be they distributed it for only a few months. And then after realizing the experiment had failed, they recalled the bottles and/or asked their dealers to destroy them so they wouldn't get recirculated. If this was the case, it would explain why we have been unable to find any survivors - its because the majority of them were destroyed.                                                                       *?*


----------



## BullGill (May 8, 2015)

That is what I am going with, that is where all of the evidence points to. If it were dated 1972 it would be case closed but the 1976 date indicates a very brief production because we can't find any like it. I am still wondering where all the Canada Dry paper labels are, maybe none survived being paper and all. At any rate it seems finding any Barrelhead with the Canada Dry label is next to impossible let alone finding one from 1976. I am glad I picked up that box of bottles! I am going to try and contact the individual who sold these to me and try to find out where he got them from. I imagine he got them from an estate sale because on the side of the 7-up box it says SAVE. I bet this was somebodies collection that was sold off at an estate sale for less than $1 per bottle and then sold to me for $1 per bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 8, 2015)

This link will open to a newspaper archives which list 10,917,308 results for Barrelhead Root Beer. Its not the site I'm subscribed to but is similar and will give you an idea how time consuming such searches can be. It will only show a snippet view of each listing and you will have to subscribe to actually open each page. But on many of the snippets you can see images of bottles, and if you look long enough and hard enough you might find a Barrelhead bottle with the Canada Dry label. However, in order to view all 10-million+ listings, be prepared to devote several years to the search because that's about how long it will take. Good luck!                                                                http://goo.gl/jRiUaD


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 8, 2015)

Speaking of Barrelhead ads, this is the *latest* one I can find, from ...                                    The Indiana Gazette  ~  Indiana, Pennsylvania  ~ March 6, *2001*                        (As near as I can determine the brand was completely discontinued around 2001)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 8, 2015)

BullGill: Because I was unable find another Barrelhead bottle like yours or even a reference to one during the 20+ hours I have already been searching, I've decided to call it quits. I have enjoyed participating and thank you for bringing a most unusual bottle to our attention. In the future when anyone searches for anything related to Barrelhead, they will no doubt find this discussion and hopefully have the answer regarding what at the moment appears to be a one-of-a-kind bottle. If I stumble onto anything myself I will be sure and let you know. Sodapopbob


----------



## carling (May 8, 2015)

Bob, Thank you for all the dedicated research you do! Rick


----------



## BullGill (May 9, 2015)

carling said:
			
		

> Bob, Thank you for all the dedicated research you do! Rick



I second this statement!  The thing that puzzles me the most is that we couldn't find a single surviving Canada Dry label at all paper or acl. They have to be out there!...  Glad I could introduce an unknown bottle! I am going to try and bring it to the attention of some people that catalog bottles. Probably help me when I eventually go to sell it to have some documenting many years prior to the sale, give people a chance to come up with another one.  I can only imagine how many bottles will be discovered and listed in the next 20 years, I hope I can add a few to the lists.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

Here's a little addendum regarding the bottle type/size. Both of these bottles are Vernor's Ginger Ale bottles and were made by the Glenshaw Glass Company. Both bottles are 16 ounce and have similar style codes on the base. The first bottle tells us that that type was made as early as 1970. I looked but could not find these style numbers on any other brand of soda. 1.  Base Marked ...   *[G]  **1  70  1622-2   *(1970)2.  Base Marked ...   *[G]  1622  77  16    *(1977)3.  Base Marked ...   *[G]  **76  33  1622   *(1976)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

For future reference ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

P.S. I took another quick look and found 7up bottles like this marked with ... *[G]  72 14-1622  *(1972)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

Which tells us the Glenshaw bottle *1622 **style/shape/size* was being used at least as early as 1970, and at least as late as 1977.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

QUESTION: Not counting the 1974 ad that mentions a 16 ounce bottle, nor the 1975 ad that depicts the image of a 16 ounce bottle, has any ever seen an actual 16 ounce Barrelhead bottle dated any earlier than 1976?  I haven't!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

The description for this bottle did not mention a date, but it did describe it as a 28 Ounce with a screw cap. This is the closest type of bottle I have found that fits the description to the bottles mentioned in these 1972 ads. But I do not know if the bottle is from 1972 or later. I realize I said I was calling off the search - and I am - these are images I had on file but did not address earlier.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

Despite the 1974 and 1975 ads that mention/depict a 16 ounce bottle, I'm beginning to think BullGill's 1976 bottle was a "First Year" introduction with the Canada Dry label that was changed to the Mug label in 1977. Its one thing not to be able to find another Canada Dry label, but just as odd that we can't find a 16 ounce bottle dated any earlier than 1976. So the question becomes twofold ... 1.  Where are the other Canada Dry label bottles?2.  Where are the 16 Ounce bottles dated 1975 or earlier?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

Is it possible the 1975 and earlier 16 ounce bottles had paper labels like this one? The date on this particular bottle is unknown, but it seems unlikely they would make a 1976 16 ounce acl bottle like BullGill's and then produce a paper label 16 ounce bottle after 1976. Hence, my reasoning for thinking BullGill's bottle might have been the first 16 Ounce ACL


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

In other words ...                             The image in this 1975 ad might be a depiction of a paper label bottle and not an acl


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

The 16 Ounce Paper Label Barrelhead bottle I posted a picture of was currently on eBay. I was going to ask the seller if it had any numbers like 75, 76, 77, etc. on it, but I decided to purchase it for $16.00 instead of going through the hassle of contacting the seller. When it arrives in about a week I will let you know what's embossed on the base. I'm hoping its 1975 or earlier ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

Check this out. I went back and took a closer look at this 1975 ad I posted earlier and discovered the neck label appears identical to the neck label on the bottle I just purchased on eBay. Especially notice the words *Draft Style *on the left and the *16 Flu. Oz. *on the right. I'm confident now the 16 ounce bottle depicted in the 1975 ad has a paper label and is not an acl. Although inconclusive, this helps support my theory that BullGill's 1976 bottle might have been the first 16 ounce acl.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

... and for some unknown reason they decided to use the Canada Dry label on their first 16 Ounce ACL in 1976 but changed it to the Mug ACL label in 1977.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

If the bottle I purchased on eBay isn't dated 1975 or earlier, I'll ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

In case I didn't mention/emphasize it already, the earliest reference I can find for the tall 16 Ounce bottle is ...                                                                          *1974* But, unfortunately, I can't find a picture of one. However, based on what I have seen, I'm almost certain that all of the tall 16 ounce bottles from 1974 and 1975 had paper labels. The earliest acl bottles I can find are the 10 and 12 ounce sizes from 1974 and 1975, but no tall 16 ounce bottles until 1974, and all of those appear to have paper labels. It appears the first tall 16 ounce ACL bottle was made in 1976.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

*                               ~  BARRELHEAD ROOT BEER POSSIBLE TIMELINE  ~*

                                (Inconclusive / Conflicting Dates / Subject to Revision)

*1970 ... *Earliest use of words "Barrelhead Root Beer" in commerce or anywhere
*1970 ... *First trademark depicting Canada Dry label  ~  Filed May 5, 1970
*1972 ... *First trademark depicting Canada Dry label  ~  Registered March 28, 1972 
*1974 ... *10 Ounce ACL bottle ~ Mug label  ~  According to Chris Weide ~ Unconfirmed
*1975 ...  *Newspaper ad shows what appears to be a 16 Ounce paper label bottle with Mug image
*1976 ...  *Second trademark depicting Mug label  ~ Filed April 27, 1976
*1976 ...  *16 Ounce ACL bottle ~ Canada Dry label ~ Glenshaw Glass ~ Member BullGill ~ Only known example
*1977 ...  *Second trademark depicting Mug label  ~  Registered July 5, 1977

*1977 ... *Numerous 16 Ounce ACL bottles confirmed to exist that have Mug label


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

Regarding what I referred to as Chris Weide's unconfirmed 1974 10 Ounce ACL bottle, I do not consider this 1973 ad as confirmation of an ACL bottle. It only confirms that some type of 10 Ounce bottle was available as early as 1973. Its possible the bottle mentioned in the ad had a paper label and was not an ACL. I need to see the marks on such a bottle for confirmation, which I have decided to search for in earnest.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

Okay, now I'm really confused! Not only can't I find a Confirmation-Base-Picture for a 1974 10 Ounce ACL, I can't find a Confirmation-Base-Picture for any ACL earlier than BullGill's 1976. Of course this doesn't mean ACLs weren't made prior to 1976 - it just means I can't find one - at least not one with a picture of the base. Here's what I have found / With pictures of the bases to follow ...  1. BullGill's 19762. 19773. 1978


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

Base pictures ... 1. BullGill's 1976 ~ Glenshaw Glass Company2. 1977 ~ Glenshaw Glass Company3. 1978 ~ Owens-Illinois Glass Company


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

If anyone can find an ACL Barrelhead Root Beer bottle (any size) with a picture of the base for 1975 or earlier, please share it with us. I can't find one and starting to think the very first Barrelhead ACLs were introduced in 1976


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> *                               ~  BARRELHEAD ROOT BEER POSSIBLE TIMELINE  ~*
> 
> (Inconclusive / Conflicting Dates / Subject to Revision)
> 
> ...



*                               Like I said earlier ... Inconclusive / Subject to Revision*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> SODAPOPBOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

*2002 to 2015~Nothing found*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

BullGill:    As near as I can determine, the lifetime of the 16 Ounce ACL bottle appears to have been between ...                                                       *1976 and 1981*


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 9, 2015)

Hello Sodapopbob,    I found a site that says that on April 27, 1976  U.S. Federal Trademark Registration was filed for Barrel Head root beer by Canada Dry Corp.   I also found that you can still buy this product that is sold by Dr. Pepper/ Snapple Corp. today at certain stores.  I couldn't find the certain stores ?  I have a paper label Rooti brand root beer sold by Canada Dry.  I also read that R.J, Reynolds was involved with Barrel Head root beer.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> Narrowing things down ... As it turns out, Norton Simon bought the entire Canada Dry Company in 1964. The 1979 date was merely when he bought the Canada Dry bottling facility in New York. So this tells us that Thorco Inc. was only a distributor of Barrelhead Root Beer but did not own it outright - it was owned by Norton Simon Inc. Here is a timeline for Canada Dry according to Wikipedia (Which I found confirmation of on other websites).  Norton Simon took an interest in the company [Canada Dry] in 1964, and it merged with Simon's other holdings, the McCall Corporation and Hunt Foods, to form Norton Simon Inc. Dr. Pepper bought Canada Dry from Norton Simon in 1982. In 1984, Dr. Pepper was acquired by Forstmann Little & Company, and Canada Dry was sold to R. J. Reynolds' Del Monte Foods unit to pay off acquisition debt. RJR Nabisco sold its soft drink business to Cadbury Schweppes in 1986. Today, Canada Dry is owned by Dr. Pepper Snapple Group, which was spun off from Cadbury Schweppes in 2008.
> 
> 
> (To be continued)



*Kevin:* *Your observations tie in with the above that I found on Wikipedia. I've seen numerous references for Rooti Root Beer by Canada Dry, but until you mentioned it never considered it as a possible spin-off of Barrelhead. Please let us know if you find a source to purchase Barrelhead. I looked around but could not find one. * *Thanks,* *Bob  *


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

BullGill:            Until something presents itself to refute it, I am currently of the opinion that your 1976 ACL is ... *                                    The first ACL Barrelhead Root Beer bottle ever produced*


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 9, 2015)

Hey Sodapopbob,   I see in 2008 a Barrel Head Root Beer bottle was sold on Worthpoint site.  It was dated 1970.  It did not have the Canada Dry label on the front.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

Kevin: I saw that so called 1970 bottle, but I have serious doubts about it actually being a 1970. There is no picture of the base. I honestly think the seller meant "1970s" Barrelhead bottle. Here's the link ...                http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1970-barrelhead-root-beer-pop-bottle-full-cap-10


----------



## BullGill (May 9, 2015)

lblackvelvet said:
			
		

> Hey Sodapopbob,   I see in 2008 a Barrel Head Root Beer bottle was sold on Worthpoint site.  It was dated 1970.  It did not have the Canada Dry label on the front.



 If this is the example you mentioned, this is clearly incorrect information. This bottle is a later one, not 1970.http://www.worthpoint.com...pop-bottle-full-cap-10


----------



## BullGill (May 9, 2015)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> BullGill:            Until something presents itself to refute it, I am currently of the opinion that your 1976 ACL is ... *                                    The first ACL Barrelhead Root Beer bottle ever produced*



 This would mean that you are calling Chris possibly wrong about the 1974 bottle?I guess it is possible.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

P.S. These days I don't consider any date confirmed unless I see a picture of the base markings!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

For example, here's a 10 Ounce Barrelhead I'm currently studying. I haven't been able to make out the base markings yet but hope to eventually. The accompanying description did not give a specific date. If someone can enlarge the last picture and make it legible, please do so because I'm having problems with it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 9, 2015)

In case you're wondering about the green tint to the Barrelhead bottle, I wondered the same thing. But when you look at the bottles from the top, you can see there is a slight greenish tint to the Barrelhead. But regardless of that, I still can't make out the marks. Here's the link ...                   http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/bottles-10-oz-soda-pop-vess-dr-pepper-460124635


----------



## BullGill (May 10, 2015)




----------



## BullGill (May 10, 2015)

It is the bottles around it that are casting green light onto the Barrelhead.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 10, 2015)

BullGill: Mucho gracias for the enlargement. However, I had similar results in that I turned a small blurry image into a larger blurry image. As much as I'd like to say I see some definitive numbers, the truth is I don't, at least not with the majority of them. As to what appears to be a *0* to the right of what appears to be a *7*, because the *0* is so far removed from the *7*, I truly do not think that's a *70 *for *1970*. Based on what I know about similar bottle marks, if there is a date code in the sequence, I'd say its in the center of the group. Please know I am not trying to be obstinate, and should Chris Weide or anyone else produce the image of a 1975 or earlier date code for a Barrelhead bottle of any size such as a 10 Ounce, 12 Ounce, or 16 Ounce, I would welcome that information. But as it stands now, I simply cannot find and have not seen a clear image of the base marks on a Barrelhead bottle any earlier than your 1976. I did some photo editing to your image, and the following is the best I could come up with, but its still total guesswork as to what the numbers actually are. Thanks again, Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 12, 2015)

Sometimes our eyes play tricks on us. Especially when it involves blurry pictures ...  
[Links]

1.  WorthPoint 10 Ounce Barrelhead ACL 

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/bottles-10-oz-soda-pop-vess-dr-pepper-460124635


2.  eBay 10 Ounce Barrelhead ACL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BARRELHEAD-ROOT-BEER-ACL-Soda-Bottle-1977-/290578542201?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

[Attachments]

1.  WorthPoint 10 Ounce Barrelhead ACL Base

2.  eBay 10 Ounce Barrelhead ACL Base

Note:  G 20482 is an Owens-Illinois style code ~ The Owens-Illinois symbol in the 1970s was an I-in-a-circle (I)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 12, 2015)

[Attachments]

1.  WorthPoint 10 Ounce Barrelhead ACL Base

2.  eBay 10 Ounce Barrelhead ACL Base


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 12, 2015)

These two 7up bottles will establish that these particular styles and sizes, which are the same style and size as some of the Barrelhead's we've seen, were available at least as early as 1969-1972. Of course this doesn't confirm that Barrelhead was producing ACLs that early, but at least we know the style/shape/size was available during those years ... 1.  10 Ounce 7up  ~  G 20482 (I) 69  ~  Owens-Illinois  ~  19692.  16 Ounce 7up  ~  [G] 72  14-1622  ~  Glenshaw Glass Company  ~  1972


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 12, 2015)

BullGill: I realize I said I was calling it quits, but because one clue leads to another, I keep getting drawn back into it. I also realize that newspaper ads are not always the best resource for confirming dates. And yet, even with that said, after looking at hundreds of Barrelhead Root Beer ads, it seems more than coincidence that the earliest image of a bottle like yours first appears in the 1977 ads. And when I say a bottle like yours, I mean 16 Ounce ACLs that have the word [font="impact,chicago"]DRAFT [font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"]on the neck, which are different than the paper label variety that have the mug image on the neck label. In other words, every ad I've seen so far prior to 1977 for a 16 Ounce bottle shows a paper label. Whereas, starting in 1977, the ads start showing ACL bottles with the word [font="impact,chicago"]DRAFT [font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"]on the neck. Now, I'm not suggesting the first 16 Ounce ACL was introduced in 1977, because we already know your 16 Ounce ACL is from 1976. But what I am suggesting is, it took until 1977 for the ads to catch up to the bottles that were produced in 1976. [/font][/font][/font][/font] [font="impact,chicago"][font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"][font="impact,chicago"][font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"]Anyhoo, here's the earliest image I can find showing a 16 Ounce ACL bottle with the word [font="impact,chicago"]DRAFT [font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"]on the neck. And for comparison is a 1975 ad showing a paper label on the neck with the mug image  [/font][/font][/font][/font][/font][/font] [font="impact,chicago"][font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"][font="impact,chicago"][font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"][font="impact,chicago"][font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"]From ...[/font][/font][/font][/font][/font][/font] [font="impact,chicago"][font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"][font="impact,chicago"][font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"]1.  The Logan Daily News  ~  Logan, Ohio  ~  October 31, 1977  ~  [font="impact,chicago"]DRAFT [font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"]on neck[/font][/font][/font][/font][/font][/font][font="impact,chicago"][font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"][font="impact,chicago"][font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"]2.  Your bottle  ~  [font="impact,chicago"]DRAFT [font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"]on neck[/font][/font][/font][/font][/font][/font][font="impact,chicago"][font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"][font="impact,chicago"][font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"]3.  The Post-Crescent  ~  Appleton, Wisconsin  ~  December 2, 1975  ~  Paper label with mug image[/font][/font][/font][/font] [font="impact,chicago"][font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"][font="impact,chicago"][font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"]Note:  The jury is still out on the possible 1974 10 Ounce ACL  ~  But I'm confident the first 16 Ounce ACL was made in 1976     [/font][/font][/font][/font][font="impact,chicago"][font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"] [/font][/font]


----------



## RED Matthews (May 15, 2015)

Well I read through all of this and I didn't learn what what a barrel head finish looks like, exactly?   I am familiar with blob tops - but not on this new a bottle  RED Matthews.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 15, 2015)

Red:                     Barrelhead Root Beer bottles had either *Crown Finishes *or *Screw Cap Finishes *


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 18, 2015)

I received my 16 Ounce, paper label Barrelhead Root Beer bottle and was surprised to discover it was made in ...                                                                      *    1980* I haven't forgotten I said I would eat my hat if it wasn't dated 1975 or earlier, but I might be granted a pass on that promise when you consider my latest theory in that its starting to look as if there is a possibility the 16 Ounce ACLs were only produced for about three or four years between 1976 and 1979. Ever since receiving my bottle I have been looking for 16 Ounce ACLs dated later than 1978 and have not been able to find a single one. In fact, the only 16 Ounce ACLs I can presently confirm are from 1976, 1977, and 1978. So, yes, I'm suggesting that after about 1978 they reverted back to paper labels. Another weird thing about my 16 Ounce paper label bottle is that it has "Return For Refund" on it, which I consider highly unusual for any paper label bottle from the 1970s or later. The makers mark on the base is an M in-a-hexagon, and on the cap it says it was bottled by the Canfield Company of Chicago, Illinois. It was shipped to me from Schaumburg, Illinois, which is a suburb of Chicago. If anyone can find a 16 Ounce Barrelhead Root Beer *ACL *bottle dated later than 1978, please share it with us because I cannot find a reference for or picture of one anywhere.  
http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/ 



M in a hexagon ... Metro Glass Bottle Company, Jersey City, New Jersey. Mark used c.1949-c.1981. Also with plants at Washington, PA (since 1957); Carteret, NJ (1958) and Dolton, IL. Known as the Metro Glass Division of National Dairy Products Corp. After 1956 (Kraftco after 1969). Later known as MetroPak Containers. MetroPak was bought by Ball Corporation in 1980. The Jersey City plant was closed on Nov. 13, 1981, but the other three plants continued in operation.


Canfield Company, Chicago  ~  Wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A.J._Canfield_Company


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 18, 2015)

P.S.              About 99% of the 16 Ounce *ACL *bottles I've found pictures of or references for are dated ...                                                                         *1977*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 18, 2015)

This 28 Ounce paper label bottle currently on eBay is the only other *1976* bottle I have been able to find a confirmation picture of ...                                           http://www.ebay.com/itm/201267061369?rmvSB=true


----------



## BullGill (May 19, 2015)

I kind of suspected that the paper labels went beyond 1975 just because of how many are available. It seems each plant was doing something different at the same time. So at the same time they were producing my bottle they were producing paper label bottles elsewhere. It seems there is a way to date the paper label bottles without seeing the bottom now though. The 1980 bottles you bought has a redish label while the example of a 1976 bottle has a solid black label. This may also prove to be just another difference between plants though. I am not so sure about the bottle on ebay being 1976 I think what looks like 76 is actually 16...I asked the seller if he could tell me what is on the bottom. 

  I think the best thing I can do is try and find another bottle from 1976 made by Glenshaw Glass Company if I find another 1976 acl by Glenshaw that would mean that they produced both styles of acl in the same year. I think we have found some Glenshaw acl bottles from 1977 which seems to point to the conclusion that they started off producing paper labels then switched to acl then back to paper labels. What we need are the dates of when they produced the different bottles. Maybe if I ask enough sellers on ebay to tell me what the bottom markings are on their bottles this would be a way to get some dates and catalog all the different companies and which dates they produced what.  So far we have not found acl after 1977 so that is another thing that has to be researched, whether or not they produced acl after 1977. QUOTE"Another weird thing about my 16 Ounce paper label bottle is that it has "Return For Refund" on it, which I consider highly unusual for any paper label bottle from the 1970s or later."It is strange indeed, I guess they would sterilize them and throw a new label on it. I guess they could collect the bottles easy enough because there distribution chain was not very long and the bottles didn't travel to the other side of the country. In a way it sort of makes sense to just put a new label on an old bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 20, 2015)

BullGill said:
			
		

> It seems there is a way to date the paper label bottles without seeing the bottom now though. The 1980 bottle you bought has a reddish label while the example of a 1976 bottle has a solid black label. This may also prove to be just another difference between plants though. I'm not sure what you mean about the 1976 bottle having a solid black label. What I see is the same reddish wood grain likeness on both bottles.  I am not so sure about the bottle on ebay being 1976 I think what looks like 76 is actually 16...I asked the seller if he could tell me what is on the bottom. I see a 16 on the right side, but pretty sure its a 76 at the top where I placed the arrow. Please Let us know what the seller's response is.
> 
> Maybe if I ask enough sellers on ebay to tell me what the bottom markings are on their bottles this would be a way to get some dates and catalog all the different companies and which dates they produced what. Good idea. You might also ask them to post focused pictures of the bases.   So far we have not found acl after 1977 so that is another thing that has to be researched, whether or not they produced acl after 1977. If you go back to Page 4, Post #78, you will see where I posted pictures of the bases of 1976, 1977, 1978 ACL bottles. Its the 1979 and later ACLs (if they even made them) that I can't find pictures of.   QUOTE  "Another weird thing about my 16 Ounce paper label bottle is that it has "Return For Refund" on it, which I consider highly unusual for any paper label bottle from the 1970s or later." It is strange indeed, I guess they would sterilize them and throw a new label on it. I guess they could collect the bottles easy enough because there distribution chain was not very long and the bottles didn't travel to the other side of the country. In a way it sort of makes sense to just put a new label on an old bottle. But if the paper label was missing on my 16 Ounce bottle, there is nothing specific I can see embossed it to identify it as being returnable, nor even that its a Barrelhead Root Beer bottle. Maybe the retailers wouldn't take them back unless the paper labels were still attached. ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 20, 2015)

The only embossing on my 16 Ounce paper label bottle is randomly scattered around the base something like this ...                                                                         *l9l**                                                                                     4**                                                            80                     4* *                                                                        [M]*   I will eventually post a picture, but this is a good representation. The M is actually in a six-sided hexagon, but I don't have that symbol on my keyboard. I'm not sure if the top is l9l or l6l. It depends on which way you look at it. But I'm pretty sure those are vertical lines on either side of the number or else small L's. They do not appear to be the number 1


----------



## BullGill (May 20, 2015)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> BullGill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

